# Steam Engine Sound



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I do not own a DCC system. But, I would like a device that makes a steam engine sound. Any availability?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

There are many, so it would help to have a few specifics. do you want the device to be static on installed on the layout - like a building with a hidden speaker than makes trainsounds, or one to install in a traincar? Or are you thinking of something like an app that plays steam sounds over blueooth speakers from a smart phone, or even the old 1960s technology - a record for the record player of steam loco sounds.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you run conventional, there are a ton of different options for installing sound in your locomotives.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

Jim, you can install a sound decoder in your loco and run it with DC. Blowing the whistle and ringing the bell is possible but tedious. Chuff and other background sounds will play automatically.

Broadway Limited has the DC master, you wire it between your power pack and the track and it accesses all sounds. It's advertised to work with their locomotives (Blueline and Paragon 2) but may work with any DCC sound decoder. The price is about $45.

A third option is Bachmann's EZ Command. It's a simple DCC system that can control 9 or 10 different locomotives. It will give basic control and I'm 99% sure you can blow the whistle, ring the bell, turn lights on and off, etc. The price is about $115.

They used to make analog sound modules that could be mounted in a boxcar but I don't know if they still are made. They were very simple, just steam chuff or diesel roar.

MRC used to make, maybe they still do, a basic sound generator that came with 2 speakers. You would manually turn the dial to sort of match the sound with the speed of the engine. The speakers could be placed under the layout. Sound wouldn't travel with the locomotive and would have to be manually changed whenever the speed of the locomotive changed.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Country Joe said:


> Jim, you can install a sound decoder in your loco and run it with DC. Blowing the whistle and ringing the bell is possible but tedious. Chuff and other background sounds will play automatically.
> 
> Broadway Limited has the DC master, you wire it between your power pack and the track and it accesses all sounds. It's advertised to work with their locomotives (Blueline and Paragon 2) but may work with any DCC sound decoder. The price is about $45.
> 
> ...


As mentioned I do not have DCC.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Lee Willis said:


> There are many, so it would help to have a few specifics. do you want the device to be static on installed on the layout - like a building with a hidden speaker than makes trainsounds, or one to install in a traincar? Or are you thinking of something like an app that plays steam sounds over blueooth speakers from a smart phone, or even the old 1960s technology - a record for the record player of steam loco sounds.


Static is fine. Can install in a large O gauge building with speaker. I want the steam engine sound- guess it is called chuffing?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

something like this? Says anything with wheel pickups. should be able to rig something.

http://dcchobbysupply.com/zcart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=987


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

cole226 said:


> something like this? Says anything with wheel pickups. should be able to rig something.
> 
> http://dcchobbysupply.com/zcart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=987


That should work well. Thanks.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

jimben said:


> That should work well. Thanks.


I would shoot them an email and tell them what your trying to do. I'm sure they can fix u up. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

cole226 said:


> I would shoot them an email and tell them what your trying to do. I'm sure they can fix u up. :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Finally found a stand alone steam engine sound card. Vellerman MK134. $12.95 new.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

After having watched a half a dozen videos on this kit I think you will be disappointed.

I know I would be.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> After having watched a half a dozen videos on this kit I think you will be disappointed.
> 
> I know I would be.


Horn is a joke, but I think the steam sound will be ok using a 4" or larger speaker, not the tiny speaker supplied. I using a vintage alnico magnet 8" speaker.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked, but I'm unimpressed. I can't imagine what kind of sound it makes based on the schematic, but I doubt it'll sound much like a steam locomotive!

Vellerman MK134 Assembly & Schematic


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

You tube engine sound. Sorry, this site does not apparently allow links.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... About what I figured. Sorry, but that's pretty pathetic. 

I use the ERR boards, here's a few examples.

Small Steam Sound Clip

Medium Steam Sound Clip

Large Steam Sound Clip

Articulated Steam Sound Clip


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... About what I figured. Sorry, but that's pretty pathetic. 

I use the ERR boards, here's a few examples.

Small Steam Sound Clip

Medium Steam Sound Clip

Large Steam Sound Clip

Articulated Steam Sound Clip


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

jimben said:


> Horn is a joke, but I think the steam sound will be ok using a 4" or larger speaker, not the tiny speaker supplied. I using a vintage alnico magnet 8" speaker.


The audio amp might not be big enough to drive an 8" speaker.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> The audio amp might not be big enough to drive an 8" speaker.


Actually not. The alnico magnet vintage speaker is more efficient vs the 2" supplied speaker. Unlike power hungry car speakers with huge magnets the efficient vintage 8" speaker will actually be louder than the 2" speaker. Larger cone pushing more air volume.


----------



## gnm109 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello. 
My layout is all LGB on analog DC. I have approximately 150 feet of track in my barn on the second floor. My LGB Diesels are the Santa Fe 20570 A and 20582 B and they have built-in analog Diesel sound. 

For steam sound, I use Hyde-Out Mountain units. They have adjustable volume and chuff rate and cost only $34.95. The designer is selling them on eBay right now. 

I've been using them for several years and the sound is superb. They also have steam whistle and bell that run from track magnets with reed switches. 

Presently I have a 20230 Rio Grande 2-4-2 with Hyde-Out Mountain sound, a 21232 Southern 2-4-2 with factory LGB sound and a 22232 Great Northern 0-4-0 with Hyde-Out Mountain, alll LGB. 

I don't have DCC because I'm on a budget and with 10 engines I won't be converting any time soon. 

I did, however, build my own 10 amp dual power pack that works beautifully. 

Happy Railroading to all from Northern California.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

gnm109 said:


> Hello.
> My layout is all LGB on analog DC. I have approximately 150 feet of track in my barn on the second floor. My LGB Diesels are the Santa Fe 20570 A and 20582 B and they have built-in analog Diesel sound.
> 
> For steam sound, I use Hyde-Out Mountain units. They have adjustable volume and chuff rate and cost only $34.95. The designer is selling them on eBay right now.
> ...


If Vellerman does not work out, I will try your suggestion


----------



## gnm109 (Mar 31, 2014)

jimben said:


> If Vellerman does not work out, I will try your suggestion



Well, they have worked for me. Good luck on this.

Note that above, I mentioned that I have the Hyde-Out Mountain unit in a 22232 LGB 0-4-0. When I got that locomotive, it had LGB sound. It worked but there was no way to synchronize the chuff sound to the driver speed so I converted it.

The Hyde-Out unit reads track power and the chuff speed will synchronize to the driver rotation at a given track voltage. 

The Hyde-Out PC board is very small as well. 

I have no connection to the Hyde-Out seller. I'm just a satisfied user.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Received the Vellerman, assembled in 2 hours. No steam sound, only the horn worked. Junk!

EDIT- filed return item on ebay and seller referred me to Vellerman troubleshooting before returning the sound card. Vellerman requested to send picture of top & bottom of card and will get back with me.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Did you consider bluetooth? Cheap bluetooth receiver in my tender plays whatever sound I send from my smart phone!


----------

